
Ask HN: What would you invest in if you had 1k, 10k or 100k to spare? - Mojah
Would you still consider crypto currencies, real estate, startups, ...?<p>Since budgets can be widely different, I&#x27;d love to hear thoughts on small (1k), medium (10k) or large (100k+) investments you would consider to be healthy.
======
lun4r
quality of life.

------
hullsean
S&P 500...

~~~
hullsean
Via index fund. Vanguard for ex

